# Soy's ADA Mini S & Terrarium Project



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all,
Starting a new tank that hopefully i can make look somewhat decent. At the same time i'm also starting a DIY terrarium project. Just finished silicone-ing the terrarium last night. No where near as easy as it looked in the youtube video...  I should have known better! I made a pretty big mess of it. But for now, here's the pic of some of the Mini S+equipment and the constructed terrarium.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks good, I like the stand a lot. Just a heads up you might want a bigger filter, I had one of those on my 2.5 and it wasn't really enough. 

What are you planning on putting in the terrarium?


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm a ninja said:


> Looks good, I like the stand a lot. Just a heads up you might want a bigger filter, I had one of those on my 2.5 and it wasn't really enough.
> 
> What are you planning on putting in the terrarium?


Thank you. I had a really fun time making the stand. And yeah, i thought it might be too small. I'll probably ask for a nice canister filter for my birthday. I've ordered some driftwood and i plan on making a foam background to mount air plants to with some succulents on the bottom in the terrarium. It's gonna be a desert theme.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

The terrarium should look great, I have been thinking about starting one myself.

As far as filters go you don't really need to buy a canister unless you really want to. I use AquaClear 20s on all my tanks of 10 gallons or less. I prefer them over canisters for nanos as they are easier to clean and easier to adjust the flow if necessary. And they're a lot cheaper, around $25 for an AquaClear 20 as opposed to $80 for an Eheim 2211. Just my two cents


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm a ninja said:


> The terrarium should look great, I have been thinking about starting one myself.
> 
> As far as filters go you don't really need to buy a canister unless you really want to. I use AquaClear 20s on all my tanks of 10 gallons or less. I prefer them over canisters for nanos as they are easier to clean and easier to adjust the flow if necessary. And they're a lot cheaper, around $25 for an AquaClear 20 as opposed to $80 for an Eheim 2211. Just my two cents


I hope it looks good! And i have always liked aquaclears. I still haven't decided yet. Though i do hate cleaning canister filters...


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Small update: Siliconed the back of the terrarium in preparation for the foam. Also got my driftwood in the mail. It's like Christmas all over again.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This is going to come out awesome I'm sure. 

-Andrew


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

A Hill said:


> This is going to come out awesome I'm sure.
> 
> -Andrew


That's too much pressure! haha.


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Started the foam background today. It's fun blasting foam...but it expanded a little more than expected so i'll be cleaning it up tomorrow. Also, i'm anxious to start the Mini S but i'm having a silly problem. I can't get one rock to stand up how i like it. Any ideas for how to support an unstable rock?


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Well i finally got the tank started. I got a few rocks from a local bonsai shop for free.  I believe they are seiryu stone? Opinions on the scape are welcome. I need all the help i can get. I also finished the background for the terrarium and it's been curing for about 2 weeks now to be safe. Picked up some pretty cool plants for it. My camera i got for Christmas around 7 years ago just doesn't do the colors justice.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Following intently. Looks great so far. So jelly on the terrarium. I want to set up a new viv so bad, I can smell it.


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh this is exciting! I'm anxious to see how this turns out!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I have used that nano filter for my 2.5g for years and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

How you get that sticker? I didnt get it when I ordered my high tech +


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Tagging along!


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Watching to see these come together. Looks like a nice build.


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! I planted the HC yesterday. Hope i can keep this stuff alive. I also picked up two more cool succulents. I will probably be planting the terrarium tomorrow. 



sayurasem said:


> How you get that sticker? I didnt get it when I ordered my high tech +


And i got one both time i ordered Pfertz. It was just in the box...though i had to dig around in all those packing peanuts to find it.


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Planted the HC in the Mini S about a week ago. Might pick some more up to try and speed things up. Looks like this will take ages to fill in.


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Also finished planting the terrarium. I like the way it turned out. Colors are really much better in person...i need a new camera.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Drink_soy_sauce said:


> Also finished planting the terrarium. I like the way it turned out. Colors are really much better in person...i need a new camera.




Oooohhhhhhhh aaaaahhhhhhhh! Really like the terrarium.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice, impressed


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

forrestp38829 said:


> Oooohhhhhhhh aaaaahhhhhhhh! Really like the terrarium.


Thanks! And just so you know, i had to google the word "jelly" to translate your first post, haha.

And thanks so much for the kind words, Jeff!


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Made an impulse buy yesterday. It's a 8x8x8 inch cube, or 20C i guess. I'm bored waiting for the HC to fill in so hopefully this will help ease my pain. :icon_smil Speaking of which, i also bought some more HC while i was there. Now if only it would fill in...


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good! Fwiw, the cryptanthus likes significantly more water than the lithops and the echeveria do. Also a high risk of etiolation with those succulents unless you're really blasting them with light.


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

inka4041 said:


> Looking good! Fwiw, the cryptanthus likes significantly more water than the lithops and the echeveria do. Also a high risk of etiolation with those succulents unless you're really blasting them with light.


Thanks! And yeah, i figured it needed more H2O so i've been watering it while being careful not to get the succulents wet. That's a 36watt CFL, i hope that's enough. It sure is bright. For now everything seems to be putting out new leaves, so i guess i'll just have to wait and see how they do. I figure i can try different plants if some don't work out.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fwiw, the succulents will take as much light as you can give them, and more. Think full sun, southern exposure light levels. I think in the long run, tropicals and house plant type choices will be more sustainable and manageable. Rob's violets has an awesome selection of terrarium plants organized by whether or not they will survive in an uncovered environment. Might be worth checking out.


----------

